# Name that Mindflayer



## Will Doyle (Feb 4, 2014)

Can anyone find any examples of Mindflayer names from official modules / articles / novels?

I'm guessing Cthulhuoid names like "Ach'tkjar'thk" or "Gyr'hzzuk", but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Feb 4, 2014)

I keep a list of names by Ed Greenwood from various products but I noted only two from illithids: Alorxlan and Xameelg. I prefer names in that vein to those with superfluous apostrophes.

2E had _The Illithiad_ and a trilogy of supporting adventures. Here are some of the name: Drukt, Sard, Sult, Aurangaul, Ralayn, S'venchen, and Shuluth. I'll go through the adventures tomorrow and add to the list.


----------



## Will Doyle (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Scrivener - much appreciated!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 5, 2014)

What about this guy?


----------



## TDRandall (Feb 6, 2014)

There was ... bit of internet searching.... etriss, from the cloakmaster spelljammer novel series, although he was assuredly rather atypical of his race.


----------



## jasper (Feb 6, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> What about this guy?




THEY CALL ME MR. DOUG! TO YOU LUNCH!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 6, 2014)

Phil.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Feb 6, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Phil.




In a R A Salvatore novel, that would be P'hil.

Dragon 281 had name generator tables for some Underdark races including the illithids.

The prefix table included these:

Abster-
Al-
Illi-
Ilsen-
Lugri-
Maanze-
Malin-
Quas-
Uli-
Ullip-
Urop-
Xalli-

And the suffix table included these:

-arint
-ator, -tor
-bossk
-corian
-hion
-hoon
-mious
-ordell
-sine
-tharid
-thelid
-thid

I'll get back to the illithid adventures shortly....


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Feb 6, 2014)

_*Masters of Eternal Night
*_
Marsth
Flense
Khamthek
Noth
Vour
Skwusch
Grkth
Shagath
Naip
Conarfen
Mulseth
Crgent
Sempiternal

_*Dawn of the Overmind*_

Raebul


----------



## Will Doyle (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic! Couldn't have asked for more


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Feb 7, 2014)

Will Doyle said:


> Fantastic! Couldn't have asked for more




You're welcome.

The only other sources I haven't trawled are the Spelljammer products....


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Feb 7, 2014)

Illithiad - Geddeil
Drizzt Books - Elviddinvelp (probably missing some apostrophes)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 7, 2014)

Scrivener of Doom said:


> Dragon 281 had name generator tables for some Underdark races including the illithids.
> 
> And the suffix table included these:
> 
> -ordell



So "B'ruce C'Ordell" could be a mind flayer? 

That would explain The Strange....


----------



## howandwhy99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mindflayers don't speak. They use mental telepathy. They don't need to introduce themselves as their minds are so indelibly them they are instantly recognizable like bloodhounds. And with their vast intelligence they are likely to never forget any of the minds they've met, including yours. (Like they care what throat noises you use to identify yourself)

But if you must:
"Squeal-hiss-flap-growl"
and variations thereof.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Feb 7, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> So "B'ruce C'Ordell" could be a mind flayer?
> 
> That would explain The Strange....




Hehe.

Yeah, when I typed that I was actually thinking of just omitting it for being that sort of gratuitous self-indulgence that I despise in RPG products....


----------



## Cleon (Feb 8, 2014)

There are some named Mind Flayers in various _Dungeon_ adventures too, although the only one I can recall offhand is Zyrxog the illithid sorcerer from _The Hall of Harsh Reflections _ in _Dungeon #_127_._


----------

